# Losing my Boy



## Marie529 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yesterday was a very hard day. I lost my 5 year old packer, Toby, to Urinary Calculi. If I could have done things a little different I would but what is done is done. I had him since he was a bottle baby and I loved him like he was a human baby. For those that went to the Rendy this year, he was the big white/brown Munch with a pink coat. We were even Grand Champion at our County Fair together this year. He was a sweet boy who was loved by many (and even hated by some ) right up to the end.
My mom told me that animals know when to go when they have finished their job here. It still feels too soon. He was my first goat and Ill miss him terribly. 
I figured that if anyone would understand it would be on here and I wanted to share some of our times together.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He looks like he was a really special guy. :rose:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aw, so sorry for your loss. I'm crying over your boy, hard to type. 
He had a wonderful life with you and now he isn't suffering, but it doesn't 
make it any easier. Again, so sad you lost your buddy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost him.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. There's something extra-specially special about our working boys--more than other goats I think. He was a beautiful fellow and gone much too soon.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry. The ones that are your buddy ... they are family. It's awful to lose them. :hug: 

Out of all the goats in the world, he must have been one of the most lucky, to be loved so much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

so sorry.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Marie529 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. Its hard to lose them but I think he had a great time while he was here. Thanks again for all of your support.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry....he was a very handsome boy..((hugs))


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry you lost your boy, he was truly lovely!!:hug:
I lost my boy to UC about a year ago, I miss him tons. But I feel blessed I got to have the time I did with him.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. we're all here to support you if you need anything<3


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

I remember Toby at the Rendy. His colors were striking, he was unusual. My boy Scout passed 3 weeks after turning 7. He was at his peak, strong and beautiful like your Toby. He loved having a job or just sitting around being loved on and fussed with. He helped pack out 4 elk when we archery elk hunted. They are beautiful creatures. We will out live them by many years, so you have to take a chance. You love them and then they go. You'll remember all the things they teach you, the marks they left on your heart. They become part of your story that you share with other people and other goats. Toby's spirit will never leave you. We are blessed to be loved by a goat.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

:tears:Yes, this is a place where people understand. Such a beautiful boy and obviously your dear friend. I am so sorry for your loss.:tears:


----------

